#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  5 Pioneering Networking Treads for 2020

## Bhavya

According to Cisco in the coming years, networking will take a Pioneering change that has more data-center operations which make a major shift in where business processes run and how they’re accessed. So according to Cisco, these are the 5 pioneering networking treads for 2020.

1. SD-WAN
2. Wi-Fi 6 and 5G
3. Multi-domain networks
4. Network as a sensor
5. A major career change in network engineer

Source: https://bit.ly/35LsWSo

----------

